# Best laptop within 40k



## Reloaded (Apr 13, 2015)

1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)
Budget reduced to 30k.


2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?

*Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen*

3) What are the primary tasks you will be performing with this notebook? 
*General usage but need good performance*

5) Any typical configuration in your mind you're eying for ?

HP 15-r014TX Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1/ 2GB Graph) (J2C54PA) Rs.39750 Price in India - Buy HP 15-r014TX Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1/ 2GB Graph) (J2C54PA) SParkling Black Online - HP : Flipkart.com

*Best within the price range*


4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
a. Like:
b. Dislike:

*No*


6) Anything else you would like to say?
*Does Flipkart sell refurbished laptops? I will be buying it from fk, just want to make sure.*

- - - Updated - - -

Budget reduced to 30k.


----------



## mohit9206 (Apr 13, 2015)

HP 15-g049AU.
Its 24k on Flipkart and kicks ass of all laptops within 30k. The A8 cpu is just as good as an i3. Good graphics for 720p gaming and Windows 8 installed.


----------



## Reloaded (Apr 13, 2015)

mohit9206 said:


> HP 15-g049AU.
> Its 24k on Flipkart and kicks ass of all laptops within 30k. The A8 cpu is just as good as an i3. Good graphics for 720p gaming and Windows 8 installed.



Any idea how this laptop performs? I asking because i am using Aspire One 725 its performance sucks. It takes 1 minute to open chrome. 

Will HP 15-g049AU perform better than Acer Aspire One 725?


----------



## mohit9206 (Apr 13, 2015)

Reloaded said:


> Any idea how this laptop performs? I asking because i am using Aspire One 725 its performance sucks. It takes 1 minute to open chrome.
> 
> Will HP 15-g049AU perform better than Acer Aspire One 725?


I don't know how it performs because i have never used it. But read all the user reviews on Flipkart. According to them performance is generally good.


----------



## Minion (Apr 13, 2015)

I will suggest this
Buy Lenovo Flex-2 14 59-429729 14-inch Laptop (Core i5 4210U/4GB/500GB/Windows 8.1/N15V-GM DDR3L 2GB Graphics/with Laptop Bag), Grey Online at Low Prices in India - Amazon.in

+Ve
1)Has a IPS Full HD display
2)Hybrid HDD (improves Boot time)
3)Light Weight (1.9kg)
4)backlit keyboard

-ve
1)4GB RAM
2)Only 500 GB HDD


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 14, 2015)

Minion said:


> I will suggest this
> Buy Lenovo Flex-2 14 59-429729 14-inch Laptop (Core i5 4210U/4GB/500GB/Windows 8.1/N15V-GM DDR3L 2GB Graphics/with Laptop Bag), Grey Online at Low Prices in India - Amazon.in
> 
> +Ve
> ...



OP's budget reduced to 30k. 

Get Lenovo G50-45.


----------



## Minion (Apr 14, 2015)

Then get what Saiyangoku has suggested.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 14, 2015)

G50-45 is the best bet as of now.


----------



## Reloaded (Apr 14, 2015)

Thanks for the suggestions.

I narrowed down my search to these two models *HP 15-g049A* and *Lenovo G50-45*

HP 15-g049AU Notebook (APU Quad Core A8/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win8.1) (K5B45PA) Rs.23790 Price in India - Buy HP 15-g049AU Notebook (APU Quad Core A8/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win8.1) (K5B45PA) Online - HP : Flipkart.com

Lenovo G50-45 Notebook (APU Quad Core A8/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win8.1) (80E3014FIN) Rs.24250 Price in India - Buy Lenovo G50-45 Notebook (APU Quad Core A8/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win8.1) (80E3014FIN) Online - Lenovo : Flipkart.com

After comparing them side by side, two thing i didn't like about *Lenovo G50-45*

HP 15-g049AU Notebook (APU Quad Core A8/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win8.1) (K5B45PA) vs Lenovo G50-45 Notebook (APU Quad Core A8/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win8.1) (80E3014FIN): Compare Computers: Flipkart.com

*Screen Type : HD TN GL Flat Display ( What is meant by HD TN GL display??? How is the Quality?? - HD - Graphics Cards)
Wireless LAN : Non-Intel 1X1 BGN*

These two thing seems the drawback for *Lenovo G50-45* over *HP 15-g049A*.

What do you guys say, is it a drawback?, or is *HP 15-g049A* better than *Lenovo G50-45*?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 14, 2015)

This is the best one you can get under 30k.

Lenovo G50-45 Notebook (APU Quad Core A8/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1/ 2GB Graph) (80E300FSIN)

Edit: Seems to be OOS.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 15, 2015)

Wait till G50-45 stocks up or search for it locally.


----------



## Reloaded (Apr 22, 2015)

I purchased HP 15-g049A. Performance is mindblowing, didn't expect so much performance, way beyond my exception.


----------



## Minion (Apr 23, 2015)

Congo buddy.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 23, 2015)

Congo man.


----------



## Reloaded (Apr 23, 2015)

Thanks


----------

